# Do only pregnant mares get this?



## ValerieS (Mar 12, 2022)

Do open mares get these milk spots on their teats or pregnant mares only? One of these girls is 100% in foal will be 300 days May 16th. The other two were exposed same time frame, one tested positive early on but I’m not convinced it held, the other tested negative early on then tested positive with a p-test 4 months later, again not convinced she’s pregnant. Wondering if the spots on the teats mean anything at all????????


----------



## Taz (Mar 12, 2022)

I think that's normal pregnant or not but don't take my word for it. I'm going to double check tomorrow when I go out to the barn if I manage to remember. How are your girls doing? Do they give you the 'should I worry about you?' look yet? Haha, pregnant mares make us totally insane


----------



## ValerieS (Mar 12, 2022)

TAZ HAHA they really do torture us! The one mare did give me a lot of worry for a good two weeks with bagging up way too early, lots of diarrhea off and on and even some strange relaxing of her vulva, but her udder has calmed down the manure has become normal and her vulva literally shortened so much. Something was going on was weird but im so thankful it has past she’s about 240 days now deep breath! I have two girls that were exposed as well not purposely but it happened and now im just trying to move forward. I had convinced myself one was a maybe the other a hard no but lately my suspicions are kicking in due to behavioral mostly. Only common denominator is the dots on the teats all these girls are maidens, so I thought I’d ask so thank you if you remember hope you and yours are doing well too


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Mar 13, 2022)

Those dots are plugs. All mares have them. Some are not very visible. But they are there too keep infection/gunk out of the teats. They loose them when they get very close to foaling.


----------



## Taz (Mar 13, 2022)

Thank you Elizabeth!! I of course forgot this morning and was going to try again tonight, now I don't have to .
ValerieS, that's great that she's back to normal, you can breath again.....for now. I go with maybe until they can't be but I'm a worrier . Please keep us posted


----------



## ValerieS (Mar 13, 2022)

elizabeth.conder said:


> Those dots are plugs. All mares have them. Some are not very visible. But they are there too keep infection/gunk out of the teats. They loose them when they get very close to foaling.


Cool ok only time will tell then thank you!


----------



## ValerieS (Mar 13, 2022)

elizabeth.conder said:


> Those dots are plugs. All mares have them. Some are not very visible. But they are there too keep infection/gunk out of the teats. They loose them when they get very close to foaling.


Hey so is this a normal looking plug? This a maiden mare that “if” pregnant would be about 310 days. She tested positive with a blood test at around 90 days but I’m not convinced she held it


----------



## ValerieS (Mar 13, 2022)

Taz said:


> Thank you Elizabeth!! I of course forgot this morning and was going to try again tonight, now I don't have to .
> ValerieS, that's great that she's back to normal, you can breath again.....for now. I go with maybe until they can't be but I'm a worrier . Please keep us posted


Thank you for always responding and being helpful i really do appreciate it


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Mar 14, 2022)

ValerieS said:


> Hey so is this a normal looking plug? This a maiden mare that “if” pregnant would be about 310 days. She tested positive with a blood test at around 90 days but I’m not convinced she held it View attachment 46344




Yes, that’s a great example of plug. Many people actually mistake it for wax. This leads to LONG foal watches haha.


----------



## ValerieS (Mar 14, 2022)

elizabeth.conder said:


> Yes, that’s a great example of plug. Many people actually mistake it for wax. This leads to LONG foal watches haha.


Here’s her belly she’s the one that tested positive by vet drawn blood test at 90 days but I’m not convinced she held it and would be about 310 days now


----------



## ValerieS (Mar 14, 2022)

I was taking a pic of her udder accidentally hit record and i got this…


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 14, 2022)

Can you grab a pic standing directly behind her so we can see how the foal is riding ? 

These videos never let me open them


----------



## ValerieS (Mar 15, 2022)

Ryan Johnson said:


> Can you grab a pic standing directly behind her so we can see how the foal is riding ?
> 
> These videos never let me open them


Thanks Ryan flat as a pancake


----------



## Taz (Mar 16, 2022)

Well, that's not exciting, lol. I'd still keep watching her in case, they can be tricky.


----------



## ValerieS (Mar 16, 2022)

Here’s her udder today I can’t decide if there’s a little change or not?! This is why taking an early on pregnancy test sucks, even if it’s positive there’s no guarantee later and you’ll still probably wonder


----------



## ValerieS (Mar 16, 2022)

Here’s 8 hours after the pic above


----------



## ValerieS (Mar 17, 2022)

Taz said:


> Well, that's not exciting, lol. I'd still keep watching her in case, they can be tricky.
> [/QUOTE
> Here’s a new belly pic from right now


----------



## Taz (Mar 17, 2022)

Is that the same mare?!? Don't give up on her yet!! That looks much more exciting, lol. Bellies don't really change that much that fast unless there's a baby in there. By the looks of her udder she she has a while to go.


----------



## ValerieS (Mar 17, 2022)

Taz said:


> Is that the same mare?!? Don't give up on her yet!! That looks much more exciting, lol. Bellies don't really change that much that fast unless there's a baby in there. By the looks of her udder she she has a while to go.


If you look at both photos she has one small white circle on her right hind end, best way to know it’s the same mareisnt it true though that maidens can foal without any udder or is that not the usual because the only mini horse birth I’ve had on my ranch she foaled with no real udder development so can I really rely on that I wonder? Thank you for always replying this board is pretty quiet it seems?


----------



## ValerieS (Mar 17, 2022)

i could be imagining it but todays udder seems to have slightly more swelling below the teets???


----------



## Taz (Mar 17, 2022)

Yes, I did notice the spot but had to ask, that was a big change, lol. It can be quiet, lately the foaling experts have been busy or something, hopefully they will be back soon . Maidens can foal without a bag or with a very small one but it's not the norm as far as I know. It's nice when they follow the book or at least give you an idea of what's going on but as far as I can tell you're basically winging it, of course looking back after they foal it's easy to say it was obvious when she was ready, why did I spend so much time waking up to check the camera? I've found it's easier to go by feel than pictures until they start showing a little udder development. Wish I had a crystal ball and could tell you when she's going to foal but I'd still go by udder and elongation changes for an idea. I can't tell if she has more in that last picture, maybe a bit?


----------



## kimbalina (Mar 19, 2022)

Sometimes threads that I would be really interested in just seem to evade me. And then a week later I suddenly realise there’s sn update or thread that I missed. I don’t know if there are algorithms or what! I have no knowledge to share with you but I’m so grateful there are people like Taz who generously step up to help!


----------



## Taz (Mar 20, 2022)

Any changes?


----------



## ValerieS (Mar 28, 2022)

Taz said:


> Any changes?


Hi Taz, actually today while checking her basically non existent udder i caught this and you might be able to see it made her flinch, I slowed it down. Does it look like fetal movement and isn’t it so far back?


----------



## ValerieS (Mar 28, 2022)

Taz said:


> Any changes?


I caught this about 10 days ago also slowed down, maybe in foal after all?!


----------



## Taz (Mar 28, 2022)

ValerieS said:


> I caught this about 10 days ago also slowed down, maybe in foal after all?!


I can't get either of them to work, I don't think it's you, I have a new chromebook and I'm having problems with everything I download. If you see an outward movement it very well could be a baby, flinching is a good sign too


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Mar 28, 2022)

I was able to get them up. To me it just looks like belly twitches. Hard to be sure with a really short video. But foal movement usually looks more like something “punching” from the inside.


----------



## ValerieS (Mar 28, 2022)

elizabeth.conder said:


> I was able to get them up. To me it just looks like belly twitches. Hard to be sure with a really short video. But foal movement usually looks more like something “punching” from the inside.


Even the first one from today, right side udder area


----------



## ValerieS (Mar 28, 2022)

Taz said:


> I can't get either of them to work, I don't think it's you, I have a new chromebook and I'm having problems with everything I download. If you see an outward movement it very well could be a baby, flinching is a good sign too



can you open this one





- YouTube


Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content, and share it all with friends, family, and the world on YouTube.




youtube.com


----------



## ValerieS (Mar 28, 2022)

Taz said:


> I can't get either of them to work, I don't think it's you, I have a new chromebook and I'm having problems with everything I download. If you see an outward movement it very well could be a baby, flinching is a good sign too


Here’s the other 





- YouTube


Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content, and share it all with friends, family, and the world on YouTube.




youtube.com


----------



## Taz (Mar 28, 2022)

ValerieS said:


> can you open this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got this one, the second said it was private. I can't tell you what that was, muscle spasm, baby.....? She didn't like whatever it was but it did look a little too far back to me. When I've seen foal movement it was like the movie alien when it was trying to get out. I'm not nearly as experienced as Elizabeth. What day is she at now if she is in foal? Do you have any luck feeling anything when you hug her belly whike she's eating grain or right after you get her to go for a bit of a trot around? Again you want to feel a 'punch' if possible for a definite yes. Crazy making


----------



## ValerieS (Apr 1, 2022)

Is this a slight change maybe and what are those tiny white dots all over her udders & teats? One side “appears” to be fuller?!


----------



## Taz (Apr 2, 2022)

The one side looks like it's thicker to me. I would guess the white dots are dirt/mud, I've seen that in my pictures before.


----------

